# root login



## pokero (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello people,

I can't connect on SSH remote but I can do that if I first log in on machine . (I'm using a FreeBSD 8.2 machine, I see there is no problem with 9.0 or 9.1 but *I* prefer 8.2).


----------



## gkontos (Jun 8, 2013)

RootLogin is disabled by default on every FreeBSD default installation. Make sure your user account belongs to wheel and use su to gain root privileges.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 10, 2013)

pokero said:
			
		

> (I'm using a FreeBSD 8.2 machine, I see there is no problem with 9.0 or 9.1 but *I* prefer 8.2).


Please upgrade to 8.3 or 8.4, 8.2 has been end-of-life since July 2012.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------



## throAU (Jun 11, 2013)

If you _do_ allow SSH in as root (however much of a bad idea this may be), make sure you are using public/private key pair authentication.


----------

